
Debugging Websites in Chrome for iOS - feross
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/03/debugging-websites-in-chrome-for-ios.html
======
billconan
this is great to have, but as you can see, the page chrome://inspect itself is
not mobile friendly by google's standard. text and button is too small to see.

it's also unclear what it means by "log", javascript exceptions? or
console.log. My page prints lots of console.log, but I didn't seem to see
those with the inspect page.

